# Easton Wheels!



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

hello,

Does anyone know the levels /price range of all the Eason clincher wheels? Thanks!

The ones I know of...starts from Easton Vista, then Easton Vista SL? Then Circuit? no idea.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Go to a store that is a Cervelo dealer. Lots of people swap their OEM wheels at time of purchase. They usually have these brand new take offs for sale at prices significantly below reatil.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

The Easton line has totally changed for 2008 and as of last week was not up yet on their website. For clinchers there will be different models of EA70, EA90 and a new EC70 carbon/aluminum clincher. The Vista, Ascent, etc are all gone for 2008.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Check www.beyondbikes.com. They list the range of current model Easton wheels. Still list Vista and Tempest II from last year on sale as well; those models are no longer made as of this year.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*my beyondbikes.com experience...*

in early November I ordered some Easton Circuits for a really good price...$200ish.

I didn't get them until early January. This was after I sent several emails asking them what was up. 

Just my experience, but I wouldn't order from them again.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Agreed, there have been a number of negative reviews regarding Beyondbikes regarding order delays and lack of communication on those delays. YMMV. I mentioned their site for the OP only because of their listing of all the current Easton wheels.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

try www.coloradocyclist.com.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I have the Vista SL's on my Felt F3. They're great.


----------

